# Dialer-Betrug: LKA Bayern durchsucht Büros und Wohnungen



## sascha (29 Mai 2002)

Dialer-Betrug: Landeskriminalamt Bayern
durchsucht Büros und Wohnungen

Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft haben zum ersten Mal in Deutschland zu einem Schlag gegen den Betrug mit 0190-Dialern ausgeholt. Bei einer großangelegten Aktion unter Federführung des Landeskriminalamtes Bayern durchsuchten Fahnder an verschiedenen Orten im Bundesgebiet insgesamt fünf Büros und Wohnungen. „Dabei wurde umfangreiches Beweismaterial sichergestellt“, bestätigte Karsten Lauber von der „Ermittlungsgruppe Dialer“ beim bayerischen Landeskriminalamt gegenüber der Seite Dialerschutz.de. Die beschlagnahmten Rechner, Software und Unterlagen würden derzeit ausgewertet. Lauber sprach von „komplizierten und umfangreichen“ Ermittlungen: „Mit einem Abschluss ist frühestens in ein paar Monaten zu rechnen.”

Der Verdacht der Ermittler richtet sich konkret gegen zwei Männer aus Bayern und Brandenburg. Sie sollen in der Zeit von Dezember 2001 bis zu den Durchsuchungen Mitte Mai einzelne manipulierte 0190-Dialer im Internet verbreitet haben, die sich ohne Wissen der betroffenen User ins Netz einwählten und so horrende Telefonrechnungen verursachten. Auch Preisangaben habe es bei den manipulierten Wählprogrammen nicht gegeben. Als sich im Frühjahr dieses Jahres die Strafanzeigen geprellter Usern häuften, richtete das bayerische LKA die Ermittlungsgruppe Dialer beim Sachgebiet 625 (Wirtschaftsdelikte) ein. Dort geht man aktuell von mehreren hundert Betroffenen und einer Vermögensgefährdung in Millionenhöhe aus. Der tatsächlich entstandene Schaden liege freilich geringer: „Viele Betroffene haben die Rechnungen nicht beglichen oder die Zahlungen zumindest zurückgestellt“, so Lauber, der vom „ersten und  größten Ermittlungsverfahren in Sachen 0190-Dialer überhaupt“ in Deutschland sprach. 

Das Landeskriminalamt wollte gegenüber Dialerschutz.de „weder bestätigen noch dementieren“, dass die Ermittlungen wegen Computerbetruges im Zusammenhang mit dem Wirbel um die Gebührenrechnungen des Hamburger Telekommunikationsunternehmens „Hansenet“ stehen. Hunderte Internetuser hatten im Frühjahr Telefonrechnungen erhalten, auf denen im Namen des Hamburger Providers 0190-Gebühren berechnet wurden. Die auf den Rechnungen genannten Nummern hatte HanseNet wiederum an den Düsseldorfer Dialer-Betreiber eops weitervermietet, der zu dieser Zeit einen 300-Euro-Dialer (“X-Diver”) vertrieb. Anfang dieser Woche hatte eops-Vorstand Heiko Hubertz gegenüber dem Focus eingeräumt, Schwarze Schafe hätten mit eops-Programmen „Schäden in Millionenhöhe“ angerichtet. Inzwischen würden alle Vertragspartner hart geprüft.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## dialerfucker (30 Mai 2002)

...so reimt sich das auf neue Art mit dem Dialerwarner von EOPS???
Könnte ja immerhin sein, dass EOPS frühen Wind von der Sache bekommen hat, und mit der Initiative Dialerwarner sich ins" rechte" Licht setzen möchte...da schauts her, wir sind doch gar nicht so! Wir stellen zwar den bösen X-Diver her, aber auch ein Gegenmittel.   :holy:


----------



## floh (30 Mai 2002)

Anfang dieser Woche hatte eops-Vorstand Heiko Hubertz gegenüber dem Focus eingeräumt, Schwarze Schafe hätten mit eops-Programmen Schäden in Millionenhöhe angerichtet. Inzwischen würden alle Vertragspartner hart geprüft.

Weiter räumt Herr Hubertz ein: Am Anfang des Jahres waren wir wohl etwas nachlässig gegenüber unseren Partnern." Inzwischen würden alle Vertragspartner hart geprüft.
Weshalb erfolgt erst jetzt eine Überprüfung und nicht schon seit Februar mit den ersten Widersprüchen von Usern. 
Eine User sandte mir folgende Mitteilung von EOPS, nach seinem Widerspruch: Ein Herr Theissen von der EOPS.de hat mir auf meine Beschwerde geantwortet: Ein Klick auf den <Weiter> Button baut eine Verbindung auf, welche 300Euro pro Einwahl kostet, der Name des Dialerprogramms ist X_Diver und eine Verbindungszeit von 21sek. sei nicht ungewöhnlich. 
Für mich widerspricht sich EOPS auf der ganzen Linie. Zuerst versucht man user abzuzocken, bei vielen ohne Erfolg. Dann ist man unschuldig und die Partner sind allein schuldig. Obendrauf setzt man dann noch eine Ausführung eines 0190-Warners, natürlich kostenlos. Für wie Dumm halten die uns Verbraucher.[/quote]


----------



## dialerfucker (30 Mai 2002)

...die simhack-Site ist immer noch im Netz, und benutzt den X-Diver von EOPS. Kann mir jemand erzählen, was er will, Dialerhersteller, die auf solche Kunden angewiesen sind, sind aus meiner Sicht grundsätzlich unseriös!
 :evil:


----------



## Kellerassel (4 Januar 2003)

Mahlzeit!

Ja ich wurde Opfer der Eops!!!!!!!

Im Januar hatte ich eine Rechnung der Telekom von ca 300 Euro! Nach langem Nachfragen verwies man mich auf die Fa Hansenet! Diese wiederrum verwies mich an Nexnet! Diese wiederum verwiesen mich an die Fa Eops! Und von Eops bekam ich "HEUTE" fast ein Jahr später einen Anruf!!!!!!

Mir wurde nach ewigem Nqachfragen gesagt ich hätte die Seite w*w.h........de aufgerufen und einen Dialer installiert! Lächerlich!!!!!!!!!

Aber anscheinend brennt dem Laden gewalltig der Arsch! Man hat mir angeboten statt 300 Euro nur 200 Euro zu bezahlen!!!!!!

Was haltet ihr davon!

Ach übrigens.......Ich bin der neue ich komme jetzt öfters vorbei!
Schönen Gruß an alle!!!!1

_Bitte keine Links auf Seiten mit jugendgefährdendem Inhalt!!
editiert technofreak_


----------



## floh (5 Januar 2003)

*LKA durchsucht Büros und Wohnungen*

Also hat EOPS immer noch diese alte Masche drauf, mit dem "Kulanzvorschlag" 300Euro Forderung, 200Euro bezahlen, großzügigerweise erlassen sie einem 100 Euro. Nur, dass es nun kein Passwort mehr ist, sondern eine Webadresse. 
Diese 200 würde ich, wie viele andere es gemacht haben, nicht bezahlen. Außerdem eine seriöse und ordentliche Firma, was EOPS sein möchte, schickt solche Angebote schriftlich zu. Telefonische Absprache, wo ist dann bei evtl. Bezahlung der Nachweis für das "großzügige Angebot". Hinterher heißt es: ...und dann will es keiner gewesen sein, von den EOPS-Angestellten.
Eine Bezahlung des Angebots würde einem Schuldanerkenntnis gleichkommen und wer weiß, was dann noch nachkommt.
Oder war es diesmal ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für 1 Jahr Dialerbetrug, vor einem Jahr fingen diese Geschichten an. 
Seit Juli 02 haben wir im Moment unsere Ruhe von diesen Vereinen. Auch kein Kulanzvorschlag, aber es waren auch nur 2 Forderung mit je 75Euro.


----------



## Devilfrank (5 Januar 2003)

Für mich ist die Sache eindeutig: Wäre die Forderung unstrittig und gerechtfertigt, gäbe es keinen Grund, auf einen Teil der Forderung zu verzichten...


----------



## Kellerassel (5 Januar 2003)

Nee nee, die wollen mir das schon schriftlich schicken! Trotzdem werden
die nicht einen Cent von mir sehen!


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2003)

*eops*

Tach auch!

Kommt mir alles bekannt vor. Habe vor ca. einem Jahr ebenfalls auf der Telefonrechnung 160Euro für 0190-Verbindungen vorgefunden. 100Euro für 28Sekunden, dann 7 Sekunden Pause und anschließend nochmal 59,90Euro für "2" Sekunden. Habe natürlich die Rechnung anteilig nicht bezahlt, und beim Netzbetreiber (HanseNet) beschwerde eingelegt. Ein paar Monate später kam dann ein Schreiben von Nexnet, die sich von da an der Sache annehmen würden. Und nun letzte Woche das Schreiben von eops mit dem "Vergleich" aus Kulanzgründen auf die 59,90Euro zu verzichten, wenn ich innerhalb von 10 Tagen zustimme den restlichen Betrag (100Euro) zu bezahlen. Habe aus Gründen der Lächerlichkeit abgelehnt. Heute nun hat tatsächlich einer angestellter auf mein "saftiges" Schreiben reagiert und direkt mal angerufen. War zwar nett das Gespräch, hat aber zu keinem Ergebniss geführt. 
Ich bin wirklich am überlegen ob ich Anzeige wegen "seelischer Grausamkeit" stellen soll.


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Februar 2003)

@ kantado

Für Strafanzeigen ist noch nicht zu spät. Wegen Betrug  gegen den Dialer-Betreiber, wegen Geldwäsche gegen die Geld-Eintreiber.

Einzheilten, als Muster auch für Deinen Fall geeignet, siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207

Wenn die Strafanzeigen durchgegangen sind, hast Du aus § 823 Abs. 2 BGB einen Ersatzanspruch gegen alle Beteiligten.

Der Jurist

Ceterum censeo, coniunctio faciendam rem delendam esse – oder so ähnlich.


----------



## AmiRage (10 Februar 2003)

Von harter Überprüfung kann wohl bei der eops AG kaum die Rede sein.

Der/die Macher von MP3Esel.de (angeblich laut Impressum "Projekt von Gratispromo Internetmaketing") z.B. "bewerben" gerade etliche eops-ProjectIDs direkt über MP3Esel.de oder indirekt über serverupdater.cx1.de

Dabei wird vorgegaukelt es handele sich um eMule und/oder Serverlisten/-updates ...

Außerdem wurde bis gestern/heute laut mehreren Quellen (z.B. edonkey.bei.t-online.de) mittels einem Popup auf MP3Esel.de wohl eine abgewandelte Version von eMule (Open Source) zum Download angeboten, die einen eingebauten Dialer hatte.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2003)

*Kommt mir alles bekannt vor!!!!*

Hallo,

heute habe ich Post erhalten. 100 Euro für 61 Sekunden. Im Februar 02 kam zuerst Brief von HanseNet, dann Nexnet und heute eops! Werde auch keinen Cent überweisen!!!!


----------

